# RF TV tuner for Satellite TV.



## thinkyash (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello expert, 

RF TV tuner for Satellite TV.

Earlier I had local Cable TV at my home and I use to watch all channels through USB TV tuner card attached to my Laptop. I was able to watch/change any channel irrespective of what being watched on my Master TV set in leaving room. Few months back we subscribed to Videocon D2H, But now I have to watch only channel that is tuned on Satellite box. Is there any method to get back the cable TV advantage on my TV tuner so that I can watch/change channel of my choice? Is there any satellite TV service that allows watching at least 2 different channels via two different outputs.

Thanks and regards to team DIGIT.


----------



## khmadhu (Nov 15, 2011)

no other way except to get another connection from same DTH service..

i don't know about other DTH companies, but tat skygives 50% off  on the 2nd connection for same house!

check with u r DTH provider. 
or switch back to local TV even they too provide set top boxes for this (ask them).


----------



## thinkyash (Nov 15, 2011)

I have Videocon Connection, and they offer 2nd connection for 125 per month. But still  I don’t wanna add more set-top box.


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2011)

Not possible. Because you actually need a set-top box to tune in.

A TV Tuner card won't be able to tune the DTH channels.


----------

